# Not really a beginner, but I guess this is still the right place to ask.



## Cyberserker (Jul 7, 2022)

I was originally trained by a 2 time national champion. I won a few smaller tournaments myself. But that was a long long time ago. But I've been watching Cobra Kai And Johhny inspired me to get my fat, middle-aged butt back into it. I used to be able to kick above my head, but now I can barely kick waist high without hurting myself. I also have nowhere near the stamina I used to.

So here's my question. If I get back into classes and try to get my second black belt in whatever, that's literally going to kill me at this point. Obviously I should start doing my stretches again, but what else can I do to try to get back into good enough shape for classes? I'm broke and can't afford both class and a gym, so it has to be stuff I can do at home. Can anyone recommend some exercises? Especially anything that helps endurance. I'm not going to go to some joke of a McDojo and I know I can't make it through class in my current condition.

Wish I could just 80's training montage this, but unfortunately I think I need actual advice at this point.


----------



## Gyakuto (Jul 7, 2022)

I think the number one thing you can do is lose weight and get back to a normal body mass. Concurrent power walking/jogging and a good general stretching routine and in say, 6 months, you’ll be in good shape for training  in martial arts. Change does take longer as you get older, so be prepared for that!


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 7, 2022)

If you've done martial arts before I would advise to do any kata that you might know .  There are muscles all over the body that need some tuning up and jumping into a class would shock those muscles. Doing kata before you start will help in those first few weeks of your classes to prevent unnecessary soreness.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 7, 2022)

You don't get in better shape so you can go to class. You go to class to get in better shape.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 7, 2022)

Martial arts are a great way to get in shape to begin with. Unless there's a medical issue, no harm in starting out class to help you with that-just know your limits and don't be ashamed to take a break if needed.


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Jul 7, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> I was originally trained by a 2 time national champion. I won a few smaller tournaments myself. But that was a long long time ago. But I've been watching Cobra Kai And Johhny inspired me to get my fat, middle-aged butt back into it. I used to be able to kick above my head, but now I can barely kick waist high without hurting myself. I also have nowhere near the stamina I used to.
> 
> So here's my question. If I get back into classes and try to get my second black belt in whatever, that's literally going to kill me at this point. Obviously I should start doing my stretches again, but what else can I do to try to get back into good enough shape for classes? I'm broke and can't afford both class and a gym, so it has to be stuff I can do at home. Can anyone recommend some exercises? Especially anything that helps endurance. I'm not going to go to some joke of a McDojo and I know I can't make it through class in my current condition.
> 
> Wish I could just 80's training montage this, but unfortunately I think I need actual advice at this point.


It's not common to meet any middle aged people that haven't done anything in their life but that was then and this is now.  The best advice I can give is to find a place you want to train at and just go to class.   Any good dojo will get you back into shape and will make sure you do so without injuring yourself in the process.


----------



## Cyberserker (Jul 7, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> I think the number one thing you can do is lose weight and get back to a normal body mass. Concurrent power walking/jogging and a good general stretching routine and in say, 6 months, you’ll be in good shape for training  in martial arts. Change does take longer as you get older, so be prepared for that!


Yeah that'll definitely happen once I start working out again, and I agree. Just looking for advice since my normal methods of doing so aren't practical anymore due to either age or financial status. If I could still afford to go on rock climbing trips it I wouldn't have gained the weight to begin with. I'm just looking for execercises I can do at home to prepare, aside from the obvious pushups/situps/squats everyone learned in gym class.


----------



## Cyberserker (Jul 7, 2022)

Yokozuna514 said:


> It's not common to meet any middle aged people that haven't done anything in their life but that was then and this is now.  The best advice I can give is to find a place you want to train at and just go to class.   Any good dojo will get you back into shape and will make sure you do so without injuring yourself in the process.


 Nah man. When I was in shape I left class out of breath, sore and sweaty, and that's when I was in vastly better shape. If I just jump into it now I'll be in a wheel chair by the end of the week. I'm not looking some some McDojo that'll take it easy on me. I'm looking for advice on training without a gym membership, which I haven't done before. This is going to need some prep. I can't just jump back in like I haven't spent decades behind a desk. I'm literally just looking for physical training advice.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 7, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> Nah man. When I was in shape I left class out of breath, sore and sweaty, and that's when I was in vastly better shape. If I just jump into it now I'll be in a wheel chair by the end of the week. I'm not looking some some McDojo that'll take it easy on me. I'm looking for advice on training without a gym membership, which I haven't done before. This is going to need some prep. I can't just jump back in like I haven't spent decades behind a desk. I'm literally just looking for physical training advice.


This is called pacing yourself. Recognizing when you need your own breaks and building yourself up. There's no reason that you have to do that somewhere outside of a dojo, and it's expected that this will have to happen when anyone new enters the dojo.


----------



## Cyberserker (Jul 7, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> You don't get in better shape so you can go to class. You go to class to get in better shape.


Normally I'd agree, but I'm a 41 year old fat guy who can barely do 4 pushups. I literally won't live through any legitimate class. I wouldn't be asking if it wasn't necessary. If I just moved back and jumped back into my old class and picked up where I left off I'd drop dead of a heart attack in 2 hours. I gotta drop a few of these double whoppers first. Does nobody train anymore?


----------



## Cyberserker (Jul 7, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> This is called pacing yourself. Recognizing when you need your own breaks and building yourself up. There's no reason that you have to do that somewhere outside of a dojo, and it's expected that this will have to happen when anyone new enters the dojo.



I don't know if you guys are fully getting me here. I'd literally spend more time resting than learning. Not my first rodeo. I know what's involved. Until I'm in better shape it's seriously a waste of money. I'm actually just looking for martial arts oriented home exercises I can do that are oriented around specifically what my body will need in order to get back in practice.. Nothing more. Like I said in another post, does nobody even train anymore? I'm looking for endurance training advice. Not one reply about training.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 7, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> I don't know if you guys are fully getting me here. I'd literally spend more time resting than learning. Not my first rodeo. I know what's involved. Until I'm in better shape it's seriously a waste of money. I'm actually just looking for martial arts oriented home exercises I can do that are oriented around specifically what my body will need in order to get back in practice.. Nothing more. Like I said in another post, does nobody even train anymore? I'm looking for endurance training advice. Not one reply about training.


My point was more that you shouldn't delay going to train because you're out of shape, not that you shouldn't also get in shape outside. I still recommend you start training as soon as you can afford it, if that's your goal, but if you're looking to get into shape at home, there are a couple of things that I'd recommend. 

1. Jump rope. Can be really good cardio, you can choose your own pace, and the number of reps, and compare those reps day by day easier than running. Also doesn't take a whole lot of space and you can do it in the comfort of your own backyard (or inside if you've got the ceiling for it, or park if you don't have a backyard). 

2. For less endurance focus but general strength training, check out convict conditioning. There's a book with the exercises, I'm sure you could find a free pdf of it with very little digging, but as a moderator, I do not recommend that. It's useful for general strength training exercises, again has ways to measure your progress and body progression as you get stronger (also has options for those who are not in shape at all to start at stage 0), and gets most of the needed muscle groups. 

3. Couch to 5k app. It's an app (available on android and iPhone) intended to get anyone from not exercising at all to be able to run a 5k within 9 weeks. Works for those that stick with it, barring medical issues they may have. 

4. If you're a nerd like me, check out Workout Database. It provides workouts that would 'fit' specific superheroes. For instance, the blob is an x-men villain that is pretty fat but strong, like the original strongmen. His workout involves 4days per week of pretty much just strongman workouts: deadlifts, pushups, things like that, 2 rest days, and 1 "active" day doing a non-specific sporting activity, which is useful if you want to get strong, but not to just get in fighting-shape on its own. Meanwhile, the green arrow has a workout much more appropriate to martial arts, with calisthenics, endurance training, and muscle-building that gets all the main muscle groups. The only thing is that can be a tough workout for a beginner. They've also got diet options, but last I checked you've got to pay for that. 

     I've done a few of these because I get bored of workouts if they get too monotonous, and would recommend the captain America one if you've got the materials needed, and the echizen ryoma one if you don't. The echizen ryoma one is tennis based but does a pretty good job for other purposes as well.

5. If you've got a school or stadium you can go into free that has bleachers, running up and down stairs is an amazing way to build up cardio. If you don't, running up and down a hill (or doing things like a bear walk up the hill and sprinting down) is a good alternative. Then switch off between sprints and walking once you're done.

6. Lastly, look into HIIT. These are tougher workouts, involving a lot of intense aerobic activity followed by resting and repeating. These can be tough to stay motivated for, but are good at getting you in-shape while requiring less time during the day, and less days to improve your fitness level as well. Here's a link to a list of different-timed HIIT workouts I found, but unlike everything else on this list I have not tried this specific list so can't give you any recommendations.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 7, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> Normally I'd agree, but I'm a 41 year old fat guy who can barely do 4 pushups. I literally won't live through any legitimate class. I wouldn't be asking if it wasn't necessary. If I just moved back and jumped back into my old class and picked up where I left off I'd drop dead of a heart attack in 2 hours. I gotta drop a few of these double whoppers first. Does nobody train anymore?


You should still agree. Go train. Do as much as you can. Next class, do more.

It's easy to find excuses not to train.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 7, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> Normally I'd agree, but I'm a 41 year old fat guy who can barely do 4 pushups. I literally won't live through any legitimate class. I wouldn't be asking if it wasn't necessary. If I just moved back and jumped back into my old class and picked up where I left off I'd drop dead of a heart attack in 2 hours. I gotta drop a few of these double whoppers first. Does nobody train anymore?


I read this after my other post I'd recommend starting off with #2 and 3 on my list-convict conditioning and couch to 5k. They're both structured and progressive so you can start somewhere meaningful and actually improve. After that, move into something like this workout: Ryoma Echizen Workout: Train like The Prince of Tennis!

But again-that's on top of training in a dojo. You don't have to pick up where you left off to go to class. I've been in classes where new people can't get through the warm-up and need to take breaks, then same throughout any grappling or sparring that occurs. Then they work on the side learning the basics from an instructor/assistant instructor which means they're expending less 'effort' (more mental of remembering things and learning why things are done). No one judges them, and they've all lived through it.


----------



## wab25 (Jul 7, 2022)

You would not be the first, nor the last, out of shape and over weight person to restart training again. I second the suggestion of going back to class. Sure you may do a lot of resting... but you will be seeing what they do. Now, you can do that at home as well. The best way to get into shape for doing a particular art... is by doing that art. Yes... pace yourself... but get in there and train. Then train more at home, using the same things you did in class.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 7, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I read this after my other post I'd recommend starting off with #2 and 3 on my list-convict conditioning and couch to 5k. They're both structured and progressive so you can start somewhere meaningful and actually improve. After that, move into something like this workout: Ryoma Echizen Workout: Train like The Prince of Tennis!
> 
> But again-that's on top of training in a dojo. You don't have to pick up where you left off to go to class. I've been in classes where new people can't get through the warm-up and need to take breaks, then same throughout any grappling or sparring that occurs. Then they work on the side learning the basics from an instructor/assistant instructor which means they're expending less 'effort' (more mental of remembering things and learning why things are done). No one judges them, and they've all lived through it.


@Cyberserker I just remembered a fun routine I did in college with friends-we'd compete who could go the longest but that's not necessary. You take a deck of cards, and assign each suit a different exercise (ie: Pushups, situps, squats, mountain climbers). For you I'd recommend adapted versions of them (look into convict conditioning to find good adapted versions. Then you shuffle the deck, pull out a card, and do x amount of the exercise of the suit. so if I pull a 3 of spades, I'd have to do 3 pushups, then if I pulled a jack of clubs, 11 situps. Figure out beforehand how many cards you want to do, and do whatever it says until you reach that. 
I'd recommend somewhere between 5 and 10 cards to start, and twice a day. As you get more in shape, change the number of cards you pull, and if needed change the exercises. So for instance, if I was doing that and found that my cardio was lacking, I might replace squats with jumping jacks. Other good ones to include would be pull-ups (again find an easier version in convict-conditioning book to build up to pull-ups), tricep dips, lunges, and shiko.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Jul 7, 2022)

Aside from basic strength and cardio exercises (6 count burpees are great for both) and stretching, wab25 has the right idea.  Do these at home along with basic technique reps for a month or two (starting slow and easy, gradually working up), then get to a dojo.  Oh yeah, work on dieting at the same time.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 8, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> Nah man. When I was in shape I left class out of breath, sore and sweaty, and that's when I was in vastly better shape. If I just jump into it now I'll be in a wheel chair by the end of the week.


Nah.  Just go to a school in the same or similar style that you trained in before.  Unless they're a babysitting school, they have plenty of experience with middle-age folks wanting to start or get back into martial arts for health and recreation.  They'll be able to work with you and set it to your pace.  You'll be fine.

Are you sure you're worried about it being too physically intensive?  Or are you more worried about being embarrassed?  I see that too sometimes.  But the fact is no one cares if you can't do what you once could.  You'll probably start at white belt anyway.  

Just do it.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Jul 8, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> Normally I'd agree, but I'm a 41 year old fat guy who can barely do 4 pushups. I literally won't live through any legitimate class. I wouldn't be asking if it wasn't necessary. If I just moved back and jumped back into my old class and picked up where I left off I'd drop dead of a heart attack in 2 hours. I gotta drop a few of these double whoppers first. Does nobody train anymore?


Mule muffins.

You won't be able to perform like you did when you were 21 but no one expects you to.  Honestly.

Don't worry about how you'll look.  Just go train.  Any 1/4-the-way-decent school will work with your current ability and try to work you up to something better, just like going to a gym.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2022)

It sounds like you already know what you need to do.  Get some exercise, lose some weight, focus on cardio.  It's not rocket science.  

Probably a good idea to start by getting a physical and talking to your doctor.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 8, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> Nah man. When I was in shape I left class out of breath, sore and sweaty, and that's when I was in vastly better shape. If I just jump into it now I'll be in a wheel chair by the end of the week.


In your last excuse for not going to class, you claimed you'd be dead at the end of class, and now you're only crippled. So that's progress. Or, more likely, the statements are just drama. I suggest less drama and more class time. 


Cyberserker said:


> I'm not looking some some McDojo that'll take it easy on me. I'm looking for advice on training without a gym membership, which I haven't done before. This is going to need some prep. I can't just jump back in like I haven't spent decades behind a desk.


Sure you can. And you're hearing that from a number of people who have been training and teaching longer than you've been alive. Lots of people have done exactly what you're saying is impossible. And lots of people keep making excuses not to go train.


Cyberserker said:


> I'm literally just looking for physical training advice.


If you want general exercise advice, you're probably better off asking on a fitness site. Most everybody here is going to suggest that you go to class and train the MA of your choice.


----------



## Buka (Jul 8, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> I was originally trained by a 2 time national champion. I won a few smaller tournaments myself. But that was a long long time ago. But I've been watching Cobra Kai And Johhny inspired me to get my fat, middle-aged butt back into it. I used to be able to kick above my head, but now I can barely kick waist high without hurting myself. I also have nowhere near the stamina I used to.
> 
> So here's my question. If I get back into classes and try to get my second black belt in whatever, that's literally going to kill me at this point. Obviously I should start doing my stretches again, but what else can I do to try to get back into good enough shape for classes? I'm broke and can't afford both class and a gym, so it has to be stuff I can do at home. Can anyone recommend some exercises? Especially anything that helps endurance. I'm not going to go to some joke of a McDojo and I know I can't make it through class in my current condition.
> 
> Wish I could just 80's training montage this, but unfortunately I think I need actual advice at this point.


You're young, you have plenty of time. Start eating a sensible, healthy diet and start walking, lot's of walking.

You know how you got out of shape, start doing the opposite.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 9, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> You don't get in better shape so you can go to class. You go to class to get in better shape.


This is an imaging and marketing issue that many TMA schools have.  I'm not sure why people don't associate getting into shape = going to class.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 9, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> Can anyone recommend some exercises? Especially anything that helps endurance. I'm not going to go to some joke of a McDojo and I know I can't make it through class in my current condition.


The first step to building up endurance would be to simply move.  All martial artists need 2 types of endurance.
1. Muscular Endurance
2. Cardio Endurance 

For Muscular Endurance I would simply do a couple of basic exercises based on martial arts movements.  I wouldn't bother with trying to lift weights unless you want that as part of your plain for losing weight.  Here's some good exercises you can do.
1. Knee lifts - stand and lift knee with leg bent.  Focus on trying to lift the knee high.  Start with numerous reps and then finish with lifting the knee and holding it in the air and trying to get the knee to rise higher without putting it down.





2. Straight  leg lifts - You don't have to punch use your arms to keep balance.  Lift the leg with toe flex for a few sets then lift the leg with the to pointed.  Then try to lift and hold the leg up as high as you can without putting your leg down.




3. Static stance training - Horse stance, bow stance,  Hold these stance for at least 30 seconds and then repeat.  You may or may not make it to 30 seconds.  But 30 seconds is enough.  This will strength and build up the muscles, ligaments and tendons.  You don't want to blow your knees out.  The other exercises above will help strengthen the same thing but in your hip.  

4. Jumping up and down -  nothing crazy.  Just jump up a few inches and land.  Make sure your legs bend when you land you want to absorb the impact by bending your legs and allow your body to lower a little.  Do this for one week and then increase the height.  This will condition your legs for impacts

Things like this will help you on the martial arts side of things.  You can do other exercises like push up and sit up.  Based on what you posted I'm thinking your body has more than enough weight so you don't need to add more.  Moving your own body weight is going to be challenging enough.

For footwork and cardio, I would do things like walk, walk up stairs, walk up hills,  I would start anymore more than that until after a month of doing some of the other conditioning exercises.  A light jog for 100 meters is good, but I wouldn't go beyond that.  The main concern now would be to get your legs and joints in condition to move your heavy weight around until you can lose some weight.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 9, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> This is an imaging and marketing issue that many TMA schools have.  I'm not sure why people don't associate getting into shape = going to class.


I know. I've never understood why people think you have to get in shape before you start getting in shape.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 9, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> I know. I've never understood why people think you have to get in shape before you start getting in shape.


lol even if they are in shape, they still probably won't be in shape for what's ahead.  The only way to get in shape for that stuff is to just show up to class and start from the bottom then enjoy the improvements that they will see over the next few months.


----------



## TularosaKungFu (Jul 9, 2022)

When I was good, I walked 12 - 20 miles a day and hammered steel. You can substitute water carrying and lifting and push ups.
My only comment besides the obstacle course in your yard was to mention dragon staff. Thats a good midsection builder and you must gotta be careful twisting yourself around. Go slow and ease into your maximum range, pull or force nothing.
Dragon pole is 8 ft or more or 2" iron pipe that is heavy walled and you can add sand to that - just be careful with your body, because you're using a wrench with weight force.
IYDK, Place the staff across your shoulders and stand horse with a good spine line. Then slowly turn to the right all the way you can get and then release and go to the left all the way you can and release. Start with 8 or 10 turns and you yourself will see how to add a little when you grow into it.
Sounds dumb....but its some solid dragon fu and its lightened for the shape you are now? I'm not saying its dragon perfect or the only exercise. Other northerners can probably elaborate


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 10, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> I'm not looking some some McDojo that'll take it easy on me.


Martial arts is just like any other physical activity. You develop your ability in a progressive manner. 

If you were going to a weight lifting coach, you wouldn’t (assuming you were sensible) insist that either they start you out bench pressing 300 pounds or else they’re a “mcgym”. What a good coach would do is determine what weights you could lift with good form and start you there with a plan to gradually increase the weight you can handle.

Martial arts is the same way. I don’t put a 50 year old coach potato through the same workout that I give a 25 year old professional fighter.


----------



## Buka (Jul 11, 2022)

Dirty Dog said:


> I know. I've never understood why people think you have to get in shape before you start getting in shape.


I know, right? So many times I've run into someone, had a conversation and said, "Sure, come on down to the dojo" and gotten the reply "I definitely will, I'm just going to get into shape first."

Apparently, that shape was round.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 11, 2022)

Buka said:


> I know, right? So many times I've run into someone, had a conversation and said, "Sure, come on down to the dojo" and gotten the reply "I definitely will, I'm just going to get into shape first."
> 
> Apparently, that shape was round.


I was in great shape when I first started Kung Fu, but it was still physically challenging. Martial arts works muscles differently.  It.  It gets easier but it doesnt get easy.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 11, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> I was in great shape when I first started Kung Fu, but it was still physically challenging. Martial arts works muscles differently.  It.  It gets easier but it doesnt get easy.


Kung Fu works muscles differently from Judo, which works muscles differently from BJJ, etc.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Buka (Jul 11, 2022)

Although different forms of exercise/Martial Arts works things differently for sure, I've found that if you get into serious shape, you can do any kind of workout you want.

Maybe it's just the disciplined habit of busting your ash at all costs. It's just what you do.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 12, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> Nah man. When I was in shape I left class out of breath, sore and sweaty, and that's when I was in vastly better shape. If I just jump into it now I'll be in a wheel chair by the end of the week. I'm not looking some some McDojo that'll take it easy on me. I'm looking for advice on training without a gym membership, which I haven't done before. This is going to need some prep. I can't just jump back in like I haven't spent decades behind a desk. I'm literally just looking for physical training advice.


A good instructor will push you as hard as you can reasonably be pushed. So you should leave sweaty and out of breath, regardless of your fitness. 

I tend to start folks soft while I feel out their limits (physical and psychological), then turn it up as appropriate for the individual.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 12, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> Normally I'd agree, but I'm a 41 year old fat guy who can barely do 4 pushups. I literally won't live through any legitimate class. I wouldn't be asking if it wasn't necessary. If I just moved back and jumped back into my old class and picked up where I left off I'd drop dead of a heart attack in 2 hours. I gotta drop a few of these double whoppers first. Does nobody train anymore?


You won’t be expected to perform like you did the last time you were in class.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 12, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> I don't know if you guys are fully getting me here. I'd literally spend more time resting than learning. Not my first rodeo. I know what's involved. Until I'm in better shape it's seriously a waste of money. I'm actually just looking for martial arts oriented home exercises I can do that are oriented around specifically what my body will need in order to get back in practice.. Nothing more. Like I said in another post, does nobody even train anymore? I'm looking for endurance training advice. Not one reply about training.


Any exercise would be beneficial at this point. Get walking at a pace that gets you breathing kinda (but not really) hard. Do push-ups. Get some light dumbbells or kettlebells and do clean-and-press, etc.


----------



## Olde Phart (Jul 12, 2022)

Basically, everyone here has given great advice.  I'm 67 now, but re-started after a 40-year layoff when I was 64.  I knew going in that I wasn't a "spring chicken."  Sure enough, I couldn't keep up with the youngins.  But, a roundhouse to the knee, instead of the head, will still drop your opponent!  A front snap kick to the groin or tummy will also put 'em on the ground or up against a wall.  My instructor knew, and knows, that I can't keep up with the rest.  They continually offer suggestions about how to modify some move in order to accomplish it with my limitations.  I take breaks during class; sometimes 2-3.  I've had heart surgery and am a little overweight.  But, I do what I can do and don't do what I can't (at the moment!).  With continued practice in class, I get better.

Any standard exercise, including walking, is fine.  Anything that works the legs, arms and torso will be helpful.  I don't know about you, but it is hard for me to do much exercising on my own.  I need the input of a class.  If finances are the hindrance, well, do what you can on your own.  Videos are great, but I need the personal touch to get the finer points.

Above all, check with your doctor first before trying much exercise.  I had bypass surgery in the middle of returning to martial arts and pretty much had to take off a year.  Both my cardiologist and my regular physician are continually consulted to make sure all is OK.  Guess what?  They both say keep it up.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 12, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> I was originally trained by a 2 time national champion. I won a few smaller tournaments myself. But that was a long long time ago. But I've been watching Cobra Kai And Johhny inspired me to get my fat, middle-aged butt back into it. I used to be able to kick above my head, but now I can barely kick waist high without hurting myself. I also have nowhere near the stamina I used to.
> 
> So here's my question. If I get back into classes and try to get my second black belt in whatever, that's literally going to kill me at this point. Obviously I should start doing my stretches again, but what else can I do to try to get back into good enough shape for classes? I'm broke and can't afford both class and a gym, so it has to be stuff I can do at home. Can anyone recommend some exercises? Especially anything that helps endurance. I'm not going to go to some joke of a McDojo and I know I can't make it through class in my current condition.
> 
> Wish I could just 80's training montage this, but unfortunately I think I need actual advice at this point.


Jump rope.  Nobody likes it because it requires coordination, balance, cardio, and ... oh wait, that's what's good about it.  You literally do it better as you improve your cardio, balance, coordination, etc.  It won't let you hurt yourself trying to do more than you can do, and it doesn't require a gym membership or fancy equipment.  It's just a rope with a pair of handles on it.

I can't kick over my head and never could, even before I hit my 60s.  Fortunately for me Isshinryu kicks people in the head by knocking them down first.  No kicks above the waist.


----------



## JRMFFL531 (Jul 12, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> I was originally trained by a 2 time national champion. I won a few smaller tournaments myself. But that was a long long time ago. But I've been watching Cobra Kai And Johhny inspired me to get my fat, middle-aged butt back into it. I used to be able to kick above my head, but now I can barely kick waist high without hurting myself. I also have nowhere near the stamina I used to.
> 
> So here's my question. If I get back into classes and try to get my second black belt in whatever, that's literally going to kill me at this point. Obviously I should start doing my stretches again, but what else can I do to try to get back into good enough shape for classes? I'm broke and can't afford both class and a gym, so it has to be stuff I can do at home. Can anyone recommend some exercises? Especially anything that helps endurance. I'm not going to go to some joke of a McDojo and I know I can't make it through class in my current condition.
> 
> Wish I could just 80's training montage this, but unfortunately I think I need actual advice at this point.


I’m in the same boat brother…except I’m trying to earn my first black belt.  Prior to your first lesson anywhere you go have a discussion with your head instructor. Tell them where you’re at physically and mentally. Tell them your goals and why you’re starting back again. With that being said, my instructor knows if I respectfully step off the mat or take a knee it’s bc I’ve forced myself to go as far as I can and I need to stop. Your instructor will respect that. And respect you for getting back into the action after a quick recovery period. Best of luck.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 12, 2022)

Anybody notice the OP hasn’t been back since the day he joined?  I wonder if he will read any of the excellent advice that has been offered.    Perhaps he needs to show up again and demonstrate that he is still in the conversation.


----------



## CSB (Jul 12, 2022)

*"I can't just jump back in like I haven't spent decades behind a desk."*
I don't think anyone is suggesting that this should be the case. What I'm seeing said repeatedly and it's a sentiment I agree with, just find a school you like and do "the thing" at the pace you can do it. Any good school should be able to adjust what they're doing to suit the needs for where you are at NOW... and readjust for where you at again later. We've had plenty of heavier students that had taken some time off and found their passion rekindled, like yourself, and found their way to the dojo. A year later they always look like completely different humans. Don't compare yourself to who you were... thats a losing argument for of us humans that age! lol. Work with who you are now and who you'd like to be later. Seriously you can do all that and it doesn't have to be a McDojo... just a school that cares for you and not some kind of inhumane meat grinder meant to remind you of who you aren't.  Whichever route you take... I hope you find your path back!


----------



## JRMFFL531 (Jul 12, 2022)

CSB said:


> *"I can't just jump back in like I haven't spent decades behind a desk."*
> I don't think anyone is suggesting that this should be the case. What I'm seeing said repeatedly and it's a sentiment I agree with, just find a school you like and do "the thing" at the pace you can do it. Any good school should be able to adjust what they're doing to suit the needs for where you are at NOW... and readjust for where you at again later. We've had plenty of heavier students that had taken some time off and found their passion rekindled, like yourself, and found their way to the dojo. A year later they always look like completely different humans. Don't compare yourself to who you were... thats a losing argument for of us humans that age! lol. Work with who you are now and who you'd like to be later. Seriously you can do all that and it doesn't have to be a McDojo... just a school that cares for you and not some kind of inhumane meat grinder meant to remind you of who you aren't.  Whichever route you take... I hope you find your path back!


Encouraging words. And very truthful.


----------



## mwebb (Jul 12, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> I was originally trained by a 2 time national champion. I won a few smaller tournaments myself. But that was a long long time ago. But I've been watching Cobra Kai And Johhny inspired me to get my fat, middle-aged butt back into it. I used to be able to kick above my head, but now I can barely kick waist high without hurting myself. I also have nowhere near the stamina I used to.
> 
> So here's my question. If I get back into classes and try to get my second black belt in whatever, that's literally going to kill me at this point. Obviously I should start doing my stretches again, but what else can I do to try to get back into good enough shape for classes? I'm broke and can't afford both class and a gym, so it has to be stuff I can do at home. Can anyone recommend some exercises? Especially anything that helps endurance. I'm not going to go to some joke of a McDojo and I know I can't make it through class in my current condition.
> 
> Wish I could just 80's training montage this, but unfortunately I think I need actual advice at this point.


I would say to start slow with basic calisthenics...jumping Jack's, push-ups, crunches. Add your stretching after warming up a bit. Small steps done regularly will yield results.
Also, you should consider the fact that you're starting from scratch. Your previous experience may help you advance, but don't go into it thinking you're going to pick up where you left off. Any legitimate school will train you according to your current ability, and help you progress.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 12, 2022)

Flying Crane said:


> Anybody notice the OP hasn’t been back since the day he joined?  I wonder if he will read any of the excellent advice that has been offered.    Perhaps he needs to show up again and demonstrate that he is still in the conversation.


I was wondering that. Last time he was even on the site was a few hours after his first post.


----------



## r.d.mcdaniel (Jul 12, 2022)

I last regularly practiced Karate when I was in my late 20's, I'm now 62 years old. I'm still in pretty good shape for an old guy, I lift weights, jog and stretch regularly. On my 60th birthday I did 22 pull ups without stopping. My weight is the same now as it was when I was in my 20's. I've never been "Bruce Lee" kind of limber, I could never even get close to doing the splits but I could easily kick a person my own height in the head with a roundhouse or side kick. These days I can't kick any higher than lower chest. I've worked on my stretching and kicked the bag trying to rebuild those muscles but it ain't happening.


----------



## Cyberserker (Jul 13, 2022)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> My point was more that you shouldn't delay going to train because you're out of shape, not that you shouldn't also get in shape outside. I still recommend you start training as soon as you can afford it, if that's your goal, but if you're looking to get into shape at home, there are a couple of things that I'd recommend.
> 
> 1. Jump rope. Can be really good cardio, you can choose your own pace, and the number of reps, and compare those reps day by day easier than running. Also doesn't take a whole lot of space and you can do it in the comfort of your own backyard (or inside if you've got the ceiling for it, or park if you don't have a backyard).
> 
> ...


I don't know how other classes go, but with master Phrumjontun class is going to continue with or without you because you're not the only student. I just really don't want to waste a bunch of money paying for a whole class and sitting out half of it. But you're the first one I've seen to give me the advice I actually asked for, so thanks a bunch. I'm looking up that app right now.

In regards to 5, back when I lived in Dallas you could pretty much do whatever you wanted on the college campus even if you weren't a student. I was bow hunting back then and I used to practice on the archery range all the time. I went jogging on the running track too. Nobody ever cared. I'm sure I can find some bleachers around here somewhere that nobody is going to mind me using. Thanks for the tip. <3 I'll definitely try that.


----------



## Cyberserker (Jul 13, 2022)

r.d.mcdaniel said:


> I last regularly practiced Karate when I was in my late 20's, I'm now 62 years old. I'm still in pretty good shape for an old guy, I lift weights, jog and stretch regularly. On my 60th birthday I did 22 pull ups without stopping. My weight is the same now as it was when I was in my 20's. I've never been "Bruce Lee" kind of limber, I could never even get close to doing the splits but I could easily kick a person my own height in the head with a roundhouse or side kick. These days I can't kick any higher than lower chest. I've worked on my stretching and kicked the bag trying to rebuild those muscles but it ain't happening.


Well dude I'm 41 and I no longer exercise 10 hours a day. I'm a professional driver now and pretty much get paid to listen to audio books and music while sitting down. I'd bet money I can't do 10 pullups anymore, much less 22. In my 20's I was 185 lbs with a 6 pack, and I could do the splits between two chairs and actually go lower than my feet. Now I'm a 240lb fat guy with C-cups and if I kicked waist high I'd probably sprain something. So on the bright side you're doing better than a guy who's younger than you, if that makes you feel better. I didn't age well at all.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 13, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> Well dude I'm 41 and I no longer exercise 10 hours a day. I'm a professional driver now and pretty much get paid to listen to audio books and music while sitting down. I'd bet money I can't do 10 pullups anymore, much less 22. In my 20's I was 185 lbs with a 6 pack, and I could do the splits between two chairs and actually go lower than my feet. Now I'm a 240lb fat guy with C-cups and if I kicked waist high I'd probably sprain something. So on the bright side you're doing better than a guy who's younger than you, if that makes you feel better. I didn't age well at all.


To quote, "Age makes fools of us all."

In this case, it means that no one is getting any younger and it really doesn't matter if you feel like you haven't aged well.  Just go join the class and get better.

Do it.  You'll thank me later.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Ivan (Jul 13, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> I was originally trained by a 2 time national champion. I won a few smaller tournaments myself. But that was a long long time ago. But I've been watching Cobra Kai And Johhny inspired me to get my fat, middle-aged butt back into it. I used to be able to kick above my head, but now I can barely kick waist high without hurting myself. I also have nowhere near the stamina I used to.
> 
> So here's my question. If I get back into classes and try to get my second black belt in whatever, that's literally going to kill me at this point. Obviously I should start doing my stretches again, but what else can I do to try to get back into good enough shape for classes? I'm broke and can't afford both class and a gym, so it has to be stuff I can do at home. Can anyone recommend some exercises? Especially anything that helps endurance. I'm not going to go to some joke of a McDojo and I know I can't make it through class in my current condition.
> 
> Wish I could just 80's training montage this, but unfortunately I think I need actual advice at this point.


It honestly depends on your size. If you are past the range of obesity, any type of movement from walking to heavy exercise will help massively, and joining weight-loss programs or the gym at that stage would simply be a waste of money. I believe there was a woman out there who lost over a hundred pounds simply hopping on and off a platform at her gym (as well as her diet). When it comes to losing weight, we tend to overestimate just how much exercise actually helps - weight is managed in the kitchen, not the gym.

Furthermore, if you are at an older age and on the heavier side, I would recommend against exercise such as jogging and jumping to avoid putting stress on your joints. I heavily recommend swimming as it is lighter on the joints and burns around x1.5 as many calories as jogging does. 

I have read some of Pavel Tsatsouline's books and incorporated many of his methods into my training routine. For your cardio, aside from swimming since you can't do that at home, kettlebell swings are a great exercise. His Simple and Sinister program would be perfect for you in my opinion, as it can be done in a short amount of time (30 minutes in the worst cases) and you can buy relatively heavy and adjustable kettlebells for a good price. The program will help to increase your cardio, but also your compound strength. It also helps you to focus on the types of breathing you come across in different martial arts. The program is as follows:

5 Sets of 10 Kettlebell Swings
5 Sets of 2 Turkish Get Ups (1 on each side)
I recommend you read his Simple and Sinister book as it goes much further into depth of the technique for these exercises as well as your goals for progression. You can also get some adjustable kettlebells for a cheap price too. Just fill up the bag to whichever weight you need. I hope this helps!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 13, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It won't let you hurt yourself trying to do more than you can do,


I tore my calf muscle doing too much with a jump rope but then again, then again my jump rope is 2.7 pounds.


----------



## Kosho Shuri Kenpo (Jul 13, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> I was originally trained by a 2 time national champion. I won a few smaller tournaments myself. But that was a long long time ago. But I've been watching Cobra Kai And Johhny inspired me to get my fat, middle-aged butt back into it. I used to be able to kick above my head, but now I can barely kick waist high without hurting myself. I also have nowhere near the stamina I used to.
> 
> So here's my question. If I get back into classes and try to get my second black belt in whatever, that's literally going to kill me at this point. Obviously I should start doing my stretches again, but what else can I do to try to get back into good enough shape for classes? I'm broke and can't afford both class and a gym, so it has to be stuff I can do at home. Can anyone recommend some exercises? Especially anything that helps endurance. I'm not going to go to some joke of a McDojo and I know I can't make it through class in my current condition.
> 
> Wish I could just 80's training montage this, but unfortunately I think I need actual advice at this point.


Ok to begin with do 10 front leg raises each foot then 10 side raises each foot then 10 rear leg raises each foot without


Cyberserker said:


> I was originally trained by a 2 time national champion. I won a few smaller tournaments myself. But that was a long long time ago. But I've been watching Cobra Kai And Johhny inspired me to get my fat, middle-aged butt back into it. I used to be able to kick above my head, but now I can barely kick waist high without hurting myself. I also have nowhere near the stamina I used to.
> 
> So here's my question. If I get back into classes and try to get my second black belt in whatever, that's literally going to kill me at this point. Obviously I should start doing my stretches again, but what else can I do to try to get back into good enough shape for classes? I'm broke and can't afford both class and a gym, so it has to be stuff I can do at home. Can anyone recommend some exercises? Especially anything that helps endurance. I'm not going to go to some joke of a McDojo and I know I can't make it through class in my current condition.
> 
> Wish I could just 80's training montage this, but unfortunately I think I need actual advice at this point.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jul 13, 2022)

Cyberserker said:


> I was originally trained by a 2 time national champion. I won a few smaller tournaments myself. But that was a long long time ago. But I've been watching Cobra Kai And Johhny inspired me to get my fat, middle-aged butt back into it. I used to be able to kick above my head, but now I can barely kick waist high without hurting myself. I also have nowhere near the stamina I used to.
> 
> So here's my question. If I get back into classes and try to get my second black belt in whatever, that's literally going to kill me at this point. Obviously I should start doing my stretches again, but what else can I do to try to get back into good enough shape for classes? I'm broke and can't afford both class and a gym, so it has to be stuff I can do at home. Can anyone recommend some exercises? Especially anything that helps endurance. I'm not going to go to some joke of a McDojo and I know I can't make it through class in my current condition.
> 
> Wish I could just 80's training montage this, but unfortunately I think I need actual advice at this point.


Walk, swim, ride your bicycle, stretch, go up and down stairs. Do workout videos on YouTube or TV. Watch “Dancing With Myself” on TV and dance along (It’s fun)


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 13, 2022)

JowGaWolf said:


> I tore my calf muscle doing too much with a jump rope but then again, then again my jump rope is 2.7 pounds.


Back when I was 20 years younger and in much better shape, I repeatedly got badly strained calf muscles from jumping rope. I wasn’t even doing it to excess. I just had very tight calves.


----------

